# 3dsgamerworld TRICKSTER SCAMMER FRAUDSTER CROOK



## retrogbaboy (Jun 23, 2015)

*SOLVED !!!*



!!! 3dsgamerworld TRICKSTER !!!

stay away from this seller.
It is a scammer.


I turn the email I sent him a few days ago and I still do not respond.

"Dear 3dsgamerworld stuff, I bought it on June 3 a EZ4 EZFlash IV, order number # 5589.
It arrived a few minutes ago, I opened the package and unfortunately the card
is broken.

there is interlocking interior of the right side that has broken the plastic
(and therefore also lacks the piece split).
for which the Memory Card remains with the right aparte raised.

since they are interested in the product I require a replacement.
I ask then instructions on how to replace.

I include photos

Regards
davide"



I rewrote it again today demanding a resolution and try to guess?

They have banned the email. I know because I tried to write from another email account and I do not get the mail delivery service.
They are thieves and they know it, and because they do not have to pay through paypal they take advantage.

So i was ripped off and lost $50, but I hope that thanks to this post anyone else go in their scam.
I hope I am wrong and to me respond these days and to resolve but I highly doubt.

p.s. obviously the ez card being cracked with some plastic inside, soon as the you are staying in the gba and removes opens further.


Here are the pictures of the card arrived cracked:


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jun 24, 2015)

Dear Customer
I just found your email in our Junk mail today,i already email to you,did you receive it? 

Please contact me again or on GBAtemp ,tell me your order number ,i will send a replacement to you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



retrogbaboy said:


> !!! 3dsgamerworld TRICKSTER !!!
> 
> stay away from this seller.
> It is a scammer.
> ...



There has a small leg,please press  it in to hole .


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 24, 2015)

I am pleased that I was wrong and I apologize for the accusations that I made.
but try to understand: I paid for a product, I receive broken, will contact you for replacement procedure, and no one answers. after a few days I rewrite for news about and discover that you have banned my email.
understand then that my doubts have been conned were legitimate.

fortunately it was just a misunderstanding.

I checked the mail and there was no your email, it was over in the junk folder.
so now I say you amail private.

are happy about this resolution and when procedure ended'll modify this post and I will leave in place a positive feedback

greetings
davide


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 25, 2015)

excuse mr. 3DSGamerWorld, you read my answer? I write to you away private email as your instructions.
I am waiting to hear how you decide to proceed. Thank you.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes,i will send a new ez4 to you today.


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jun 30, 2015)

hi, now I read the private email. again it was over in spam. : (
thanks for your reply and I wait for receipt of the new product. I really appreciate your attitude.
greetings
davide


----------



## retrogbaboy (Jul 14, 2015)

hello 3dsgamerworld.com stuff.
yesterday morning I received the card flash replacing the one defective.
this time it's perfect. the small plastic tip engages perfectly and the card remains closed and no shake.

I apologize again for having doubted your seriousness and honesty.
with this mail I confirm that this store is really correct and professional.
I can only leave positive feedback and recommend the purchase without hesitation.

I thank you again, and if there's anything I can do just ask.

Greetings
Davide


----------

